# Video: Deadman's Island



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

How goes it.
Since I was unable to find anyone to go out to Ft. Pickens or Navarre I decided to do a solo in-shore dive at Deadman's Island.

Here's the condensed video from last Saturday.

****** Suggest manually cranking up the quality to 720p HD 60 fps ***** *




The artificial reefs are full of all sorts of sea life.
It was a good time, I spent about 1.5 hours just touring around all the stacks. :thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Heather Reed will like this post


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Where are these located in reference to dmi?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Dagwood said:


> Where are these located in reference to dmi?


Just to the north of the Island, Heather placed them to act as a breakwater for Deadman's.

She is working to preserve it, restore it.


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

This is a good satellite view of DMI.
https://goo.gl/BHjWkC


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Cool vid


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Do u need to use a boat to get there or is there parking near? I'm always looking for inshore shore dives since my dive buddies always seem to have to work ...


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

Adicted2Fishn said:


> Do u need to use a boat to get there or is there parking near? I'm always looking for inshore shore dives since my dive buddies always seem to have to work ...


Yeah you'll need a Kayak at minimum to reach it especially if you're bringing scuba gear along. You _could_ launch from the 3 mile bridge dock and paddle over but it's quite a haul.

I tried locating a path between the two houses that "guard" the entrance to the sandy spot connecting the peninsula to land but the houses are up on a bluff or whatever you want to call it. You'd need a rope in order to traverse up\down the hill but then you'd have to walk your 100 lbs of gear a mile in the sand to reach the reefs. :blink:


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

When I met my wife she snorkled there everyday for Heather. I think counting sealife


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Certainly an abundance of life on and around the artificial reefs. What camera did you use to film?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Pretty good video Chris, glad to see you putting that scuba training to good use, y'all need to come visit sometime,


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

Sequoiha said:


> Pretty good video Chris, glad to see you putting that scuba training to good use, y'all need to come visit sometime,


Thank you sir!
It was definitely time to revisit the sport.

And heck yeah, you guys are about to get moving ay?


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

SHunter said:


> Certainly an abundance of life on and around the artificial reefs. What camera did you use to film?


Thank you, the camera is basically a little GoPro knock-off.
It's a GitUp Git2. They're super cheap and take amazing videos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

CWBerube said:


> Thank you sir!
> It was definitely time to revisit the sport.
> 
> And heck yeah, you guys are about to get moving ay?


We're trying, progress on the house is quite slow, new closing date is August 15,


----------

